# Online Resources



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

I used the 12 free lessons here as my only teaching thus far, but does anybody have any other good sites that they use to teach some basic stuff? This will of course be supplemented by a real teacher but at the moment I'm just fighting through basic song tabs and need something else to do in the mean time.

http://www.vguitarlessons.com/index.php

Also intrigued by the lessons he charges for, anyone try it?


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

did a quick search of the theory and technique section for "online guitar lessons" and got this:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/search.php?searchid=182917

all those threads have links to completely or partially free instructional sites


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

This is where it got moved to !?!

I hadn't even realized this section was here, thanks for the tip, I'll search around.


----------

